# A Night At The Museum



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Don't listen to the critics. A nice family film and lots of fun. I had a blast! Check it out if you get the chance.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree - not too many spots that fall flat. Fun. Funny.


----------

